
Intel’s first Optane SSD for regular PCs is a small but super-fast cache - AndrewDucker
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/03/intels-first-optane-ssd-for-regular-pcs-is-a-small-but-has-super-fast-cache/
======
goldenkey
Doesn't really make sense to purchase one of these for an SSD. Give the prices
of SSDs, just buy another SSD and do RAID instead. This tech woulda been great
years ago if it worked on crappy computers with HDDs

